# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  What is a scalloped front?

## jimmy123

I wasn't sure what this meant so I looked it up. In case anyone was wondering...

A scalloped front is where the lace or skin on a front hair line is cut in a saw-tooth shapeZigzags.It breaks up the straight front hairline and makes it slightly more realistic creating a softer and more natural appearance.

We do not usually make scallop on lace material because it makes the lace edge fray more rapidly. A Scallop front is usually applied to skin material only.

----------


## grincher

Yup. thats about right though there is mixed feeling about its effectiveness.

Have you had one and if so what are your thoughts?

----------


## jimmy123

No I haven't. That's why is was curious, have you tried one grincher?

----------


## grincher

On the two occasions I was going to try from two different suppliers I was told the advantage if any are small. Besides, I think its better for skin and Im keeping with lace at present.

Would love to hear anyone that prefers scalloped fronts.

----------


## jimmy123

me to, I haven't ever heard from anyone, there first hand experiences

----------

